# Pelican Flats Ambush Light



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Figured this would be tons better than kayak fishing so I decided to pick one up and give it a try. I was very impressed with the customer service right away when they offered to meet midway and save me some gas and driving. The quality of this boat is amazing for being so simple and surely exceeded my expectations. Cant wait to get this thing on the Lagoon and tear some Reds up. 
First things first, a 5 hp outboard with custom built transom riser. Going to be working on that this week. This boat only weights around 98 lbs and can be picked up with one person and fits nice in the bed of a truck. Since I am going to mount an outboard on it, I am probably going to use a trailer. Slap a cooler in the center for a seat, throw in the push pole, rod and reel, and there you have it. Anxious to see how this thing runs with the outboard. Heres a few pics of it....


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice! I'd like to see the performance report once you get it done.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Does it come with a registration so you can get fl numbers on it?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like it, kind of like a nicer take on the paddle boards guys are fishing off of now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Comes with everything to register and title like any other boat purchased new. These things are very cost friendly and I would expect them to do very well in the flats market. Specialized rigs like these often carry a large price tag and I think everyone who purchases one will be more than surprised with the quality and finish...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its sweet cant wait to see it tricked out


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

that thing looks cool. how much?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks badass. Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah Cmon PIB! You just like it because it is black ;D. Thx for the comments guys and the hunt is on for a small motor and hopefully warmer weather in the next few days...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Ah Cmon PIB! You just like it because it is black  ;D. Thx for the comments guys and the hunt is on for a small motor and hopefully warmer weather in the next few days...


 Lol what can I say, I'm a sucker for black boats.


----------



## capehorn (Aug 20, 2011)

Flip it over, I want to see the bottom. Nice boat, congrats.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice skiff!!! Add me to the list of folks anxious to hear how the boat performs!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Flipped shot


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

I looked on their website and there's no information on this boat, What are the specs. and price??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I looked on their website and there's no information on this boat, What are the specs. and price??



Check out their post on the commercial section of this forum. it should have all the info you're looking for.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Ambush & Ambush Light are new to the market so it may take a while to get the info on the website. You could consider mine to be the first built of many to come. Like I said earlier, for the quality and finish you can't even come close to one of these for the price. Plus, at the end of the day, your arse isn't soaked from sitting in a kayak ;D


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool boat


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im kind of at a toss up here regarding the HP I should go with. I'm thinking the 5 would be perfect. I just don't want to get stuck with a smaller motor like a 3 or 4 and not be happy with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## tfl813 (Jan 1, 2012)

If your boat can handle the weight of a 5 hp, why not? Go for it!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ended up getting a Bob's Narrow mounted today which is one step closer to the outboard. Experimenting at best, since there is no build or how too's on a newly designed boat. If all is right, a 15" shaft motor should fit perfect after the mounting, given the 3" up/down travel but I left room for adjustment if needed. The plate only weighed 10.6 lbs so it shouldn't kill the draft #'s much. 










Had to grind a little of the lip to make it fit snug..










All said and done. I ended up using starboard for backing between the plate and transom. Plus, it leveled the transom without having to make any more modifications to the glass work. Always a plus!!!




























Next up: Push pole holders and hopefully a motor within the next few days. Keep ya posted.....


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

can i suggest something?? build you a plate to close the bottom of your jackplate.... like a t and h hotshot plate...the bottoms of the jack will drag and water will scoop up thru the jack and into the hull...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I appreciate that suggestion. That was the only thing that had be thinking on this and I surely will have it done. Like I said earlier, its still in experimental mode so every suggestion counts. Thx again......


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

TOTALLY agree w/ Marshman on the bottom part of the plate... either that, OR consider ditching the set back completely and simply bolting the one plate that the engine mounts to directly to the hull. 

Your experience might prove different, but I mounted a Bob's mini fixed plate on my 14' skiff (see pics in the "Gulf Coast Fiberglass" build thread in the braggin' section.) When at slow or idle speeds, the space between the transom and plate would catch a LOT of water/cause considerable splash & drag. The set back also put the weight further back (obviously) exaggerating the squat of the stern. Hindsight being 20/20, I probably would have just built up the transom rather than bolting on a plate, but in ditching the set back pieces, basically the same thing was accomplished (gaining enough height on the transom) albeit with an aluminum plate rather than fiberglass. You might certainly want to give the plate a go as-is when you put an engine on it, but with such a low freeboard, I can't see that space not being an issue. 

Good luck with the skiff... looks awesome!!! Can't wait to hear how it runs!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats gonna be sick. I had a feeling this little boat was gonna be a hit


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i do like the boat alot...alot... a little too small for me to use for anything, but it sparks many ideas in my brain...like i needed more...

that green boat that someone posted somewhere on here is the one i really dig...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I would add an Aluminum riser plate from Custom Gheenoe. You are going to get a massive amount of drag with that Jack Plate mounted so close to the water.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

> I would add an Aluminum riser plate from Custom Gheenoe. You are going to get a massive amount of drag with that Jack Plate mounted so close to the water.



agreed...but thats why i suggested the skid plate...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I picked me up a used 4 hp johnson so hopefully after I get it running right then I can take it out on the lake for a wet test. I'm pretty sure that the plate is not going to work as expected but a couple simple mods and I might get it. I had the chance to get a Gheenoe riser plate originally but for the same $$ I ended up with a Bob's so I hope I can get it to work. If not, probably just get something made/fabricated instead of hacking up a perfectly good JP. I'll try covering the bottom first with 1/4" aluminum plate as suggested earlier. If not, worst case scenario, one of you guys will get a heck of a deal on a JP if you need one...


----------



## Pelican (Oct 10, 2011)

> I picked me up a used 4 hp johnson so hopefully after I get it running right then I can take it out on the lake for a wet test. I'm pretty sure that the plate is not going to work as expected but a couple simple mods and I might get it. I had the chance to get a Gheenoe riser plate originally but for the same $$ I ended up with a Bob's so I hope I can get it to work. If not, probably just get something made/fabricated instead of hacking up a perfectly good JP. I'll try covering the bottom first with 1/4" aluminum plate as suggested earlier. If not, worst case scenario, one of you guys will get a heck of a deal on a JP if you need one...


Hey man... looking good... If you are interested, I was thinking something like this... This isn't the exact design, but very close to it... We are thinking of including two rod holders and a shallow water anchor housing. I think this will work better than the JP, but try it out and let us know how it works... This will probably cost around $300 (im guessing). I like the idea of the plate underneath the JP with an offset on it too though.... Kind of a trim tab to keep the bow down... Also, just looked into the Honda 2hps..... 27lbs... 3 to 4 times lighter than a trolling motor system.


----------



## Flyguru420 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's definitely a cool looking rig. Add me to the list of people curious to she how she performs. I looked at their website and it looks like your exact boat. I have been looking at these as I wanted to get a paddle board because I'm sick of my kayak and the uncomfortable wet bottom I seem to get almost every time. A friend told me about these things and I can't stop thinking this would be perfect for my needs as I'm a little worried about trying to fish off a paddle board. The fishing paddle board I looked at was sweet but they were quite proud of it ($1700 for the board and paddle with the fishing accessories.) How do you plan to transport this vessel?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Let me know if the platform becomes a reality anytime soon. Honestly, it would serve 2 purposes rather than 1 and I am all for it. One of the neat things about a new design is the rigging aspect of it. If it works, then I am all for it. If not, well at least I tried. By tomorrow afternoon I expect this thing on a trailer with outboard, hopefully running right, mounted and a few mods done to the JP so that the drag will be decreased and raised higher above the water line.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a few questions. Is that a self-bailing design? What are the vents or reliefs cut into the underside of the hull?


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

> I have a few questions.  Is that a self-bailing design?  What are the vents or reliefs cut into the underside of the hull?


read thru the other thread...
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1323820766


----------



## Pelican (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is your boat's sister... We finished her last week, but didn't photograph her until this morning. It is at a dealership in Tarpon Springs getting really good response...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I got around to getting the little 4 hp running yesterday and it may be older but it sure runs great. It is a little heavier, 46 lbs or so, but it still is comparable with the weight of a trolling motor and battery. I'm thinking that when I trailer the boat than I probably will remove the motor so that the stress will not be added to transom. The height is pretty close on the cav plate but it needs to be moved up a few inches. The trailer bunks also need to be cut down a hair  ;D. My highsider was a little longer.. Hopefully this afternoon I can get it on the water and wet test it. Also, I have a couple of aluminum rail mount push pole holders and stick it anchor mounts to bolt on.. If the motor seems to be something that I will keep on the boat then I'm probably going to paint it black to match the boat but as of now I am not getting my hopes up on the setup. I'll let you guys know about the performance and possible problems that I have as soon as I get it off the water....


----------



## Flyguru420 (Jan 4, 2012)

That set up looks perfect. I'm am dying to find out how she performed. Top speed with a 4hp? Stability under power? How does it handle waves? Looks like the bow in that thing will slice and dice. Any usuaual sprays with the pockets on the side if the hull?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I got her out in a private lake today to see how she performs finally. Luck has it, the JP worked perfect but the carb on the motor seemed to need a little work. When I choked the motor it seemed to gain speed but never got up past half or planing speed. Also, a tiller extension is a must have to distribute the weight properly. When seated in the center, the boats sits perfect with the motor mounted. No unusual spray from the JP either or apparent drag. But then again, I was not able to full throttle because of the motor issue. Rough guess, with the motor running properly and tiller extension, this thing should run around the 15 mph mark. Just a guess, but nothing too far fetched. Could be +/- a few mph but I won't know until the motor is running right. Overall, very impressed with the stability and flotation of this rig. Super stable standing up poling/paddling. All I need now is my registration stickers and a quick carb clean and this thing is ready for the lagoon. Keep ya posted... Tight lines....


----------



## Flyguru420 (Jan 4, 2012)

I called 813-PELICAN today and spoke with Chris and told him I was interested in getting one. He said they should be done with the finished cockpit Ambush this week and are developing a motor mount this week. I'm am on the verge of buying one, just want to see the other model and see if it's worth the extra cash. I hope you get the Johnson run running right so I can gauge what hp motor I need to track down. Also, does the motor you have use a separate gas tank? The motors I have been looking have a gas tank on the motor which I think would be better for this boat. Thanks for the updates and good luck getting the Johnson to run right. I'm heading out on the trusty old kayak in the morning to catch dinner (hopefully a redfish/trout combo) I know I'll be thinking the whole time I wish I could stand up to fish. Soon enough. Tight lines!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I decided to go a different route after seeing how nice the platform setup was that the Pelican guys are building for the "Light". The JP just wasn't practical adding weight and the setback is really not needed (as much of you guys already warned me) . I picked up a new Riptide Troller that I will be using for the time being until I can get the mount and a smaller/less weight outboard. This thing is still a blast to take out and pole. The motor is basically going to give me more range so I can launch in one area and fish many other distant spots.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres my new setup until the new mount gets put in with the outboard. Still have to run power to the front for the trolling motor and put in some rod holders. For the most part, I like how simple it is and the Push pole holders double as storage for my stick it anchor.


----------



## jhorrell (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good, love the new rip tide. I bet its a blast!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

have you been out w/ more than 1 person? wondering how this thing would do w 1 poler and one caster. specifically for fishing nmz spots it seems like it could be a cool alternative to a gheenoe


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have had two 200+ lb guys in it and works just fine. I have not had a chance to hit the NMZ with it yet but I bet it would be perfect. Stability and draft has never been an issue and if it is too windy or rough I probably won't be fishing anyways. Plus, it doesn't get too crazy when your only in 4" of water ;D


----------

